
What Are We Doing Here? - moab
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/11/09/what-are-we-doing-here/
======
liberte82
Why are so many articles being flagged on HN today? It seems quite excessive.

~~~
QAPereo
Politics often get flagged to death, and personally I can understand why. For
myself the last thing I want to see on hacker news is politics, or at least
current domestic US politics which has become such a miserable shit show. At
its core HN should be for interesting things, and while politics is incredibly
consequential, it’s also incredibly dull.

~~~
liberte82
Seems like sticking our heads in the sand to me... the fact that it's a
shitshow should be alarming and we should all be discussing solutions, not
trying to avoid discussion since it will "create controversy". That's how
authoritarians win, by being the biggest most intimidating loudmouths in the
room.

~~~
QAPereo
The issue is not a lack of discussion, but a surfeit. Every venue doesn’t need
to cater to everything.

